# What are quotes that you live by?



## nazgul (Jun 11, 2018)

What are quotes that you live by and motivate you?


----------



## SaintKP (Jun 11, 2018)

The first quote by Bukowski helped me get through when my dad died, I still go back to it when life comes at me fast.

_"We are here to laugh at the odds and live our lives so well that Death will tremble to take us."_

_"When you want to succeed as bad as you want to breathe, then you'll be successful."_


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 12, 2018)

"Life is a box of chocolates, you never know what you are going to get" Mrs Gump

"If you ain't first, your last." Ricky Bobby

"Water is always under pressure, shit rolls down hill and never bite your finger nails." The Plumber


----------



## x SF med (Jun 12, 2018)

Whatcha gonna do, PL?


----------



## SpitfireV (Jun 12, 2018)

I don't live by quotes. I live by concepts. 

And KFC.


----------



## CDG (Jun 12, 2018)




----------



## Poccington (Jun 12, 2018)

"Don't eat yellow snow."


----------



## AWP (Jun 12, 2018)

Memes an' shit.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 12, 2018)

Mess with the best, die like the rest.
Kill em' all, let God sort em' out.
Kick some and get some.


----------



## Isiah6:8 (Jun 12, 2018)

"People are the reason I hate people." - @AWP


----------



## Devildoc (Jun 12, 2018)

"Some if it's magic, some of it's tragic but I had a good life all the way." Jimmy Buffett

"A man's gotta know his limitations."  Dirty Harry/Clint Eastwood

"Yes, there were times, I'm sure you knew
When I bit off more than I could chew
But through it all, when there was doubt
I ate it up and spit it out
I faced it all and I stood tall
And did it my way
I've loved, I've laughed and cried
I've had my fill my share of losing
And now,… 
I've loved, I've laughed and cried
I've had my fill my share of losing
And now, as tears subside
I find it all so amusing" Frank Sinatra


----------



## Gunz (Jun 12, 2018)

"The knife is in your aorta. You pull it out, you will bleed and you will die. Consider this a professional courtesy." -- John Wick II


----------



## Topkick (Jun 12, 2018)

"Use only that which works, and take it from any place you can find it."

-Bruce Lee


----------



## DozerB (Jun 12, 2018)

"Leaders are like eagles. You won't find any of those around here."


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 12, 2018)

"I may be drunk, Miss, but in the morning I will be sober and you will still be ugly!" Winston Churchill


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 12, 2018)

Sky SCUBA, muff
No dive to tuff.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jun 12, 2018)

"the end doesn't justify the means"

*as this relates to being a LEO


----------



## SearchFunctionJedi (Jun 12, 2018)

"Don't ____ IN her, ___ ON her."

I'm sure you fine gentlemen can fill in the blanks


----------



## Teufel (Jun 13, 2018)

Live a selfless life and serve a cause greater than yourself.


----------



## Hillclimb (Jun 13, 2018)

if you dont push now, are you gonna be able to when it matters?


----------



## CQB (Jun 14, 2018)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> "Life is a box of chocolates, you never know what you are going to get" Mrs Gump
> 
> "If you ain't first, your last." Ricky Bobby
> 
> "Water is always under pressure, shit rolls down hill and never bite your finger nails." The Plumber



The FG quote: look on the box lid...there's a list. 
RB quote: If you're second, you're the first loser in that group.
Plumber: you must work in contracted security. We live in a deep, deep valley.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 14, 2018)

CQB said:


> The FG quote: look on the box lid...there's a list.
> RB quote: If you're second, you're the first loser in that group.
> Plumber: you must work in contracted security. We live in a deep, deep valley.



"Why you gotta steal the wind from my sail" my buddy DK. 😁


----------



## CQB (Jun 14, 2018)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> "Why you gotta steal the wind from my sail" my buddy DK. 😁


 It's my job.


----------



## Centermass (Jun 14, 2018)

"Never miss a good chance to shut up"


----------



## Gunz (Jun 14, 2018)

Every day is a gift.


----------



## Blizzard (Jun 14, 2018)

Confucius say, "Man with hot rod, burn rubber".  Words to live by, especially when visiting Thailand.


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 14, 2018)

“Scar tissue is stronger than regular tissue. Realize the strength, move on.” ~Henry Rollins


----------



## BlackSmokeRisinG (Jun 14, 2018)

"Talk is cheap!!"


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 14, 2018)

"Ain't nobody even know what that is, this is American motherfucker" Nate Diaz


----------



## SaintKP (Jun 14, 2018)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> "Ain't nobody even know what that is, this is American motherfucker" Nate Diaz



I've always been more partial to 

"So we're throwing spinning shit now?" Nick Diaz


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jun 14, 2018)

Anyone can do their job sober.....


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 14, 2018)

SaintKP said:


> I've always been more partial to
> 
> "So we're throwing spinning shit now?" Nick Diaz



When Carlos Condit told that story in the post fight press, I about died. Spit my beer out my nose kinda dying! Freaking love the Diaz brothers!


----------



## SaintKP (Jun 14, 2018)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> When Carlos Condit told that story in the post fight press, I about died. Spit my beer out my nose kinda dying! Freaking love the Diaz brothers!




It's a shame that Nick doesn't fight anymore and while Nate wants a shot at GSP, GSP wants nothing to do with him. The UFC is a better place when the Diaz brothers are fighting.


----------



## CQB (Jun 15, 2018)

A man without a woman is like a fish without a bicycle.


----------



## Jordsta (Jun 15, 2018)

Complacency and laziness is deadlier than a bullet.


----------

